# Anyone had their blood tests done at STD clinic????



## daizyroots (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi,
We're goiing out to Spain (Institute Marques) in Oct, and inderstand there is no wait to start treatment.
I was thinking of asking the STD clinic at my local hospital in Swindon to do them as i think i'll get them done free then.
Just wondered if anyone on here had done that and if so did you tell the clinic you needed the tests done for fertility treatment?? Any one out there done it in Swindon??  My gp surgery are really mean and wont pay for anything 
Thanks for reading, hope someone can advise me.
Dasizy


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi there Daizy,

I had my HIV and HEP tests done at 2 different STD clinics in London. The first clinic was pretty bad and did not want to send my results to the IVF clinic. I had to keep complaining and signing forms. It took over a month. They kept saying that it was a cheek for me to do the tests through them...

This clinic had an appointment system at least and I was able to make appointments in a few weeks time.

The 2nd clinic was good and did it quite quickly. However, they did not have an appointment system and it was a question of just turning up and waiting... and waiting...

Some people were lucky enough to get their GP's to arrange the tests but mine refused.

Good luck!


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes - i had them done at our local hospital which had a clinic attached.  It took about 2 weeks and i got the HIV; Syphillis and Hepatis A and B - i had phoned LFC who wanted £100 for the HIV and Hep and about £50 for the syphillis and i though no ways!  its odd sitting there, and i told the person that i was having ivf and needed these results.  You get asked a whole lot of questions, and then they take the blood.  I would certainly recommend it.


----------



## julie72 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Daisyroots

I have pm you.  

I had all my blood test done for fertility at the GWH.

Love Julie
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I went to the family planning clinic and told them I was planning to get pregnant and they recommended I go to the GUM clinic for screening.  
I made an appointment for the GUM clinic and was up front that I was embarking on TTC etc and they were fine- there are waits in some areas for weeks, they would not do Hep C, but would do swabs and HIV, Hep B, they don't do the gynae bloods like FSH, LH, progesterone etc.  Also at the clinic you are entitled to a copy of your results. I had them posted to me.
Best of luck
L


----------

